# Do you use your real name or a made up name?



## Mayor_Sarah (Dec 12, 2014)

For your character, do you use your real name or a fake name? I typically use "Sarah", my real name, but I want to switch it up since I am resetting my town... but I'm not so sure what to use, so I'll probably stick with "Sarah". What do you guys use?


----------



## Megan. (Dec 12, 2014)

I used my real name for my mayor. c:


----------



## *Facade* (Dec 12, 2014)

Personally, I always use made-up names since I personally like envisioning the character to be somebody I like to make up  Since I draw and type alot, creativity for different character's always comes first to me when a 'character creation' mode is involved. Personally, I never knew why I never made a character based upon myself. Perhaps it was due to me feeling I was inadequate or 'boring' compared to lots of different characters I could cpossibly create  Then again, I usually implement a bit of myself within my characters so I guess I am not totally 'out of the picture' if you will lol I find it cool that you use your real name, since my real name is coincidentally Sarah as well xD I guess I just want something to 'Stand Out' in a way, and not be with the norm.

I have been recently though, been wanting to implement a character that 'represents' me but is not fully me. Something of an alias if you will.


----------



## Noctis (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't use my real name. It's a really common name and I find it quite boring though a lot seem to like my name. I rather use different names that sound cute or have a meaning behind it.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 12, 2014)

My real first name is Bas and my ign is Bassy.  Changed it up a little to make it a bit more playful and befitting this game to my opinion.

Now the question 'why'? I'm satisfied with myself in real life and I love talking to people on a more personal level. Even back in the day when I used to have different nicknames, I would share my real name to the people I was playing with and they would speak to me by my real name instead of my character-name. Especially when being in a gaming guild and using things like Teamspeak and Ventrilo. 

You could say I really don't see a difference between meeting/talking to people in 'real life' and in-game. I treat them equally and am myself around them. I appreciate all relationships equally and try to enjoy them as much as possible.

Guess you could say using something that's close to my real name is representative of that. And there's a tad of 'loving-to-joke-around' in there.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 12, 2014)

I've always used my real name (Sarah too!) because 1) I'm not that creative but 2) I like to think of my character as myself, so it makes sense for her to have my name


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 12, 2014)

I've usually used my real name, but when New Leaf was still in the making I decided I wanted to use a different name. I went with my mayor and town names because they came from one of my favorite video games of all time (Majora's Mask). 
While I haven't really done anything to my town to make it seem LoZ themed, I still wanted those names cause I liked them better than my real name. 

When I lost my file with Termina on it, I bought a second copy of the game and just named that mayor after myself like I usually did. 

What's weird was when I played Animal Crossing for the GameCube when I was little, I made all my characters boys (I'm a girl IRL) and just chose names I liked. I don't know why I only had guy villagers. My very first one was named Trever.


----------



## MrPuzzleMan (Dec 12, 2014)

I like to use my real name. It's a habit that has stuck with me since I was a kid, but I just like being addressed by name. It keeps me "in the game."


----------



## Mayor B (Dec 12, 2014)

I just used the first letter of name 'B' lol 'cause that's a nickname of mine and its easy


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 12, 2014)

i generally use the names of pokemon


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 12, 2014)

I used my real name because I didn't really put much thought into my town, I just wanted to start it.  If I would ever start again or reset I probably wouldn't use my real name.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 12, 2014)

I used my real name but I wish I had used a made up one. That's always more exciting.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 12, 2014)

I use a made up name. I don't care for my real name. 
So, I wouldn't want to use it in a mock fantasy life of mine.
My last Mayor name was Zombie, before that it was Beatrix.
My next Mayoral name will be Birdie, because of reasons


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I used my real name. If I were to reset my file, I would still use my real-life name.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

R is the first letter of my real name....
Cookies is a nickname I use in almost every account I make


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Dec 12, 2014)

My AC name is always Twelve.


----------



## funkykapu (Dec 12, 2014)

I put a fake name on mine


----------



## Pipsqueak (Dec 12, 2014)

I use my real name. I never did in other games, so I think it's interesting and personal


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 12, 2014)

I used my real name since I'm not very good at coming up with names.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

I used my real name, but with a star next to it B)

Previously I was mayor Mami.

And before that, Mayor Greninja.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 12, 2014)

I resetted once with a made-up name and didn't like it at all. It was probably cooler but it felt weird.

I like my name (one of the few things I like about myself!), so I enjoy to be addressed by it. I like having an alter ego of sorts on games like AC!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

I use my fake name cos my real name is lame. imo


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 12, 2014)

My real name, because I lack any sort of creativity.

I'm _really_ considering resetting my town though, and if I do I'm using a fake name. c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ive always used my nickname 'Ella' because my name is Daniella C:


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 12, 2014)

I use my nicknames. Some of my friends call me Sapphie, others call me Luna. So, that's what I used to name both of my mayors.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 12, 2014)

Mayor my name Leeling
Bella School teacher
Benedict Shop owner/Villagers call him Ben
???? Hotel owner


----------



## Milleram (Dec 12, 2014)

I always use my real name. I dunno, it would feel weird to have my neighbours call me by something other than my real name.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 13, 2014)

amye.miller said:


> I always use my real name. I dunno, it would feel weird to have my neighbours call me by something other than my real name.



Same here. Using my real name helps me feel connected to my town and villagers. Though I guess I am actually using the nickname of my real name (Jessie vs Jessica).


----------



## euroR (Dec 13, 2014)

fake name =)


----------



## Zedark (Dec 13, 2014)

I use my real name because it seems immersive that way


----------



## Marlene (Dec 13, 2014)

I also us my real name, it's out of my not existing creativity :/


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 13, 2014)

My mayor is Midori after my parrot  since my town is named birdsong, I thought it was fitting


----------



## Ryoshiko (Dec 13, 2014)

I always get really annoyed because my real name is one letter too long to be my animal crossing name, Kassandra is my real name but I have to go by Kassy on my game because Kassandra wont fit and I just can't bring myself to shorten it by one letter like by calling myself Kasandra or Kassandr because that's not my name!
the other humans in my town are named for my husband and my Cat. I used to go by Thulhu in-game which is an online name I've used a lot but it's way better when a Cute animal runs up and calls you Mayor Kassy or K-bot... although right now their calling me Mega-K which I'm not sure if i like that


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

I use my middle name.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 13, 2014)

I use my real name. This is the first animal crossing game i've done that. I normally used made up names because i hated my name when i was younger


----------



## Mayor_Sarah (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I restarted and I decided to use my real name, because like some said, it feels like the animals are actually talking to me. 

Plus I have no clue what fake name to use. I don't have any nicknames or any specific names that I really like.


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 13, 2014)

I always use my real names in games. I find it very confusing when people use nicknames in games because then I forget who people are.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2014)

In WW, I think I used my real name, Tiffany, or my nickname at the time Royale (long story).
Can't remember xD it's been a while. But now, I use my new nick/screen name "Honey".


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 13, 2014)

For my new town, since it has a japanese name and will be japanese themed, it just doesn't sound right without a japanese-named mayor. So I went with "Rika", which is always the in-game name I use (just so happens that it's also japanese hehe ^~^).


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 13, 2014)

I use my real name, makes the whole experience much more realistic. If I want to go by something else there's always nicknames that villagers call me, that I get to choose and switch up when I want.


----------



## Princess (Dec 13, 2014)

I didn't want my name all over my AC tumblr so I used a fake one


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 13, 2014)

i use my gamer name which is Tommy. I've always used this name in all games i've played which require a name entry so lol..


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 13, 2014)

I use my online nickname (Aya) which is fake. I tried using my real name once in another game and it felt awkward.


----------



## PaintedMary (Dec 14, 2014)

Whenever i make up a town, i always use character names from shows, games or movies i really like. :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Used my real name, it's my persona and why the hell not?


----------



## Nashiro (Dec 14, 2014)

Nope. I usually do, but I don't want my real name to be given out on streetpass. 
I also like having a fake name because it allows me to live in a fantasy world.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

Real name.


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Dec 14, 2014)

I use my real nickname. My real name is Christina. Back in the day most video games didn't allow for 9 characters and I often ended up being named "Christ" if I tried to use my real name. Therefore when I got the nickname Xina (Pronounced zee-nuh but based off Xmas being Christmas. See? Xmas - Xina? ummm...nvm.) I started using it for everything. It works great for games. I doubt there are many that wont allow 4 character names, hehe.


----------



## rosabelle (Dec 14, 2014)

I use my real name but it depends if it'll fit. If not I use a nickname.


----------



## Campy (Dec 14, 2014)

I use my nickname. Always used my real name in games up 'til I was around 13 (I'm 22 now), then I started thinking it would be cool to use a nickname because everyone seemd to have one. That's obviously not the reason for using my nickname anymore, it's simply become a habit and I've always been fond of my current and previous nickname.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2014)

I use my real name - well, part of it at least! 

When I use an alternate name in games I use Reina.


----------



## kassie (Dec 14, 2014)

Ryoshiko said:


> I always get really annoyed because my real name is one letter too long to be my animal crossing name, Kassandra is my real name but I have to go by Kassy on my game because Kassandra wont fit and I just can't bring myself to shorten it by one letter like by calling myself Kasandra or Kassandr because that's not my name!
> the other humans in my town are named for my husband and my Cat. I used to go by Thulhu in-game which is an online name I've used a lot but it's way better when a Cute animal runs up and calls you Mayor Kassy or K-bot... although right now their calling me Mega-K which I'm not sure if i like that



Oh, hey. My name is also Kassandra~

--

I use my real name (or a shortened version of it) Kassie. I feel weird when I use fake names and I lack creativity to come up with a different name.


----------



## canadasquare (Dec 14, 2014)

I use my real name shortened, since my name is too long for the thingy


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 14, 2014)

I use my real name Arriane or Ari in games like animal crossing and pokemon, but for rpgs I usually write backstories and base my name off of that--like it usually has a meaning in some language or culture relating to the story or a plot element. So it depends on the game for me and how I'll play it. If its just casual play Ari is fine, otherwise I like to get into it and create a cool character ^^ I love character creation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, my other characters in ACNL are named after members of House Dayne who live in Starfall in Game of Thrones/ASOIAF. So I guess those are made up? But thats just because I obviously dont want like 4 characters named Ari, and theyre not made up by me, so I dont know if that counts as made up.


----------



## Mekan1 (Dec 14, 2014)

I use Nick which is short for Nicholas because I don't want people calling me a weird long name


----------



## otiulle (Dec 14, 2014)

i used my real name for my mayor character but im going to make up some character's names for my human villagers :>


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I don't use my first name but it's not really made up either 0: Lynn just sounds better than Amanda so yeaaa middle names r cool


----------



## OMGem (Dec 14, 2014)

I always use my real name! Makes it feel like I'm really the mayor~ :3


----------



## Noah2000 (Dec 14, 2014)

I always use my real name for my mayor, I always like to make it feel as authentic as possible


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 14, 2014)

Nah, but I wish I did. I just make my villagers call me my real name now, ha ha.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 14, 2014)

I used my real name in away, as Wilkes is my last name so my Mayor's name is Wilkie, and i always use the name Wilkie on most things. ^^


----------



## PeachyDesu (Dec 14, 2014)

I use my real name, always have in the AC series. 

Town name is from a different game that many probably don't know.  Though it now urks me I didn't choose Anuenue for the name.


----------



## Nimega (Dec 14, 2014)

I use my real name, I've used made-up names in previous AC games when I was younger but I always ended up deleting the save file because I didn't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## al-tirah (Dec 16, 2014)

I use my nickname "Abby" with a different spelling.


----------



## candiedapples (Dec 16, 2014)

I use my real name since I did in Wild World. But I wish that I had chosen my middle name, Elaine, instead.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 16, 2014)

I use Belle, which isn't my real name but is the name I prefer going by.


----------



## TaliZorah (Dec 16, 2014)

Soraka. A character from a moba game I play.
I've been using that name for characters I have created for the past 4 years.

Why would I ever use my real name. It's boring and sounds bland.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 16, 2014)

Lately I've been using Stalfos for most games and, obviously, it's not my real name.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

in my last town, i used my given name but now because i dont know what name id rather prefer, so i just chose a name that kinda went with my town theme.


----------



## Ettienne (Dec 16, 2014)

I enjoy using names other than my own for my game characters, even though I might make them resemble myself. This way I can create a story that is uniquely theirs.

My mayor is a girl name Ettienne. The correct spelling is Etienne while the name itself is the French form of Stephen. You may be thinking, "Okay, well, the female variant would simply translate to Stephanie," but it does not. The name is fully masculine. Why then use the name on a female? Where I'm from the name sounds feminine. Plus, how many names have become unisex in our lifetimes or before? Kelly, Frances, Vivian, Ashley, Shannon. All common female names that were originally masculine only.

I've yet to receive any flak for this name and will continue to use it as I see fit. c:


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 16, 2014)

My character was named Foop(not my real name,thankfully) in my Gamecube town so I used it again in my first New Leaf town.I also have a Mayor Foopella which is supposed to be Foop's sister .Yeah,I don't put much thought into my mayors' names....well, except for my ducky town's mayor whose name is Daffy.


----------



## Mayor Em (Dec 16, 2014)

I use my real name.

I restarted when I got this cool idea to have a futuristic town, and decided to try and name my mayor something else. It just didn't feel right at all, and I restarted my game again. Mayor Em now and forever is all I could want to be.


----------



## danceonglitter (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine is my real name with a few extra y's on the end because I got bored.
My second character is Kitty 'cause my town is Kittyton so I thought it'd be cute :3


----------



## teanigami (Dec 16, 2014)

I use my real name (Olivia) and I always try to get the villager with my name! It's funny when she wins things and it says "1st place: Olivia". I have her right now.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 16, 2014)

I always use my real name in Animal Crossing. :3


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 17, 2014)

I use my real name. People think my town is named after the one I live in, too bad they don't realize my real town is 10 characters long, so I chose O'Fallon a city in close proximity to my own real life town, but since I live in the midwest, I also know that there's an O'Fallon, Illinois and an O'Fallon, Missouri. Only I know which O'Fallon I named it after!  My players in O'Fallon are Joey, Jim, Julie, and Jason. One of them is my real name, and the others were named after friends/significant other (only I know which is which too hehe).


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 17, 2014)

My first town I named my mayor after myself, my name is Jean.
But when I remade my town, I named my mayor Aedah. I have an obsession with two names, Praesilith and Aedah. (Oh look at my username ._.) I made Praesilith up so it's cool to google search the name and all the searches are my things. Aedah on the other hand, I plan on naming my kid Aedah, I also think it looks and sounds relatively cute. (ay-dah)


----------



## Stitched (Dec 17, 2014)

I do, yeah.  I like having the feeling I'm playing as myself and not a character, but if I remade my town with a themed intention (which is a major nah right now), I would probably make up a name or something.


----------



## Alexia (Dec 17, 2014)

I always use my real name in games, to actually feel like I'm part of their world I guess


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 17, 2014)

For my Mayor I use my real name. Other than her I use names from games and stuff.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 18, 2014)

I used my nickname ((Nebu)) since I hate my real name​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

I do not use my real name for my mayor or alts. Even if my name is gender-neutral, I don't like using my name on female characters. I also try to hide my identity, so I don't name the male characters my name either.


----------



## P.K. (Dec 18, 2014)

Use a fake name since I'm not 100% comfortable with my real name.


----------



## SpottyPup (Dec 18, 2014)

I use my real name for Animal Crossing, but that's the only game I do! On Pokemon I always use other names


----------



## Lemon Loaf (Dec 18, 2014)

Used my real name for all of the earlier titles, but when New Leaf came out I was just finishing reading the Witcher books (at least the two that had been released in English) and figured I'd name myself after that. Kind of regret it. Doesn't really fit in Animal Crossing. Oh well.


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't use my real name, I'm not keen on it. I used my nickname for my mayor in my main town.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

I use my real name for my main mayor in Mew, my gender-neutral name for a boy in Mew. I use a made up name for my mayor in Pokey.


----------



## Batsu (Dec 19, 2014)

I use a nickname for my mayor since I don't like using my real name for games or anything like that, but my town name is based off of my real name.


----------



## Baumren (Dec 19, 2014)

Kind of a mix of both.... Luann has always been my game nickname, but only because it's a fusion between my 2 real names that actually sounds like an actual one. So it's similar to what I'm actually called. 

I tend to avoid using 100% invented names because I've learned from experience that even though I like them for that moment, I'll get tired of 'em quickly.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 19, 2014)

I use my real name for all my games. (with the exception or Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, because I can't think of anything good for my partner Pokemon :/)

I guess the reason behind this is that it feels a bit less personal to me if I don't use my real name, and that I can't think of anything good or creative.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

I've always used my real name, using any other name else feels weird to me. Not just ACNL, used my real name for Pokemon and that stuffs.


----------



## Geneve (Dec 19, 2014)

I used my real name. I have my villagers calling me various nicknames, though.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Dec 19, 2014)

I've always used my real name. It makes me feel like I'm in the game.


----------



## Fairytale (Dec 19, 2014)

Real name. It just feels like they are not talking to me if I use a different name. It is just weird, I have a 2nd copy where I use a ''fake'' name and that feels so strange. :/

My realname is Hannah, I tried my middle name for a change (Elise) but I'm not a huge fan of it.


----------



## uncle (Dec 19, 2014)

I use my real name so I can relate to my character in the game better.


----------



## fashions (Dec 19, 2014)

I used my real name. I play through too many games with a made up name or a name I wish I had, so I decided to change and use my real name. ^^'


----------



## MetaTriforce (Dec 19, 2014)

I use my real name for my mayor and my storage files are named after characters from games that I like.


----------



## ccKyuubi (Dec 19, 2014)

Real name  Like a boss! Ahem, Mayor. I used to use a screen name but I just use my real name now in games.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 19, 2014)

real


----------



## Bui (Dec 19, 2014)

I never use my real name for my characters in any game.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 19, 2014)

I use a fake name. My name isn't as pretty as the name Lacie. c:


----------

